# Mett - Sexual battery



## ReDawg333 (May 3, 2010)

http://blogs.ajc.com/uga-sports-blog/2010/05/03/mettenberger-pleads-guilty-to-sexual-battery/

the truth comes out....


----------



## lab (May 3, 2010)

That was kept very quite until now.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 3, 2010)

OUCH...  Banished from the city of Valdosta...  Harsh.


----------



## AU Bassman (May 3, 2010)

Wow!!!

   I did'nt know you could "banish" anybody anymore from a city or town. Sounds like something from midevil times. 

   Hopefully Mett will get it together and put all this behind him in time. Kid is way too talented, and I hope some school will give him another opportunity in the future.Sometimes you got to learn some lessons the hard way. Hope the best for him.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 3, 2010)

I bet UT has offered him....they have one or two more ankle bracelets to hand out.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 3, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I bet UT has offered him....they have one or two more ankle bracelets to hand out.



a UGA player commits sexual battery and gets kicked off the team and yet, somehow, Redawg finds a way to get a dig in on Tennessee.  Nice...


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> OUCH...  Banished from the city of Valdosta...  Harsh.



That's bullcrap. He's an American citizen, he should be able to go to any town he chooses.


----------



## marknga (May 3, 2010)

AU Bassman said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> I did'nt know you could "banish" anybody anymore from a city or town. Sounds like something from midevil times.



Happens all the time, especially sex offenders. I know Houston County does but Bibb County doesn't


----------



## marknga (May 3, 2010)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's bullcrap. He an American citizen, he should be able to go to any town he chooses.



shouldn't have broke the law.


----------



## ReDawg333 (May 3, 2010)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> a UGA player commits sexual battery and gets kicked off the team and yet, somehow, Redawg finds a way to get a dig in on Tennessee.  Nice...



I'm sure he's just a lost soul that needs a home with like minded individuals.


----------



## brownceluse (May 3, 2010)

Hope he can get it together. I hate to see these kids throw it all away.


----------



## greene_dawg (May 3, 2010)

Stud 19 year old QB at a major university + pretty women + 3 fake ID's + drunkeness = bad news

On top of it all he lied to the staff about it and claimed he never touched her. Icing on the cake.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 3, 2010)

What is it with quarterbacks named "berger?"

Rothlisberger got away with far worse conduct.  

Mettenberger had to plea and got kicked off the team.  More justice there.


----------



## Fletch_W (May 3, 2010)

That was all part of the original story of why he was thrown out of the bar. The original story, however, was that the girls didn't press charges on the scene. Apparently, one of them changed her mind.


----------



## sandhillmike (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes kids just don't seem to realize that the laws of the land apply to them, all in all, a pretty costly "feel". Well, except for the banished from Valdosta part,


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 3, 2010)

I guess it's a long time since I was 19.

Let's see, I'm the stud hoss QB at a major football school in a serious football town with 30,000 students, over half of them women,  a lot of them drop dead gorgeous, a significant number of whom would be willingly to sacrifice the pearl of great price for me, even have my child just for the honor-- and I have to drive 5 hours to cop a feel?


----------



## BBQBOSS (May 3, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I guess it's a long time since I was 19.
> 
> Let's see, I'm the stud hoss QB at a major football school in a serious football town with 30,000 students, over half of them women,  a lot of them drop dead gorgeous, a significant number of whom would be willingly to sacrifice the pearl of great price for me, even have my child just for the honor-- and I have to drive 5 hours to cop a feel?



Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## Buck (May 3, 2010)

Dang, imagine having to admit and tell this story the rest of your life.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 3, 2010)

Nothing about what Mett did makes sense.   Clearly it has nothing to do with desperation where women are concerned for the reasons already mentioned.  Has more to do with Mett's own issues.  Whatever they are.  

Don't shed too many tears for him.  He'll resurface at South Carolina or Ole Miss or somewhere.  Not taking a shot at those schools.  Just saying that he will wind up somewhere and I bet it will be in the SEC.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 3, 2010)

You know Spurrier would love to have him Brad. I hope he gets back on track


----------



## Horns (May 3, 2010)

Maybe Mett will learn from this and not just fade away into nothing. I applaud CMR for getting rid of the distraction.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 3, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> Nothing about what Mett did makes sense.   Clearly it has nothing to do with desperation where women are concerned for the reasons already mentioned.  Has more to do with Mett's own issues.  Whatever they are.
> 
> Don't shed too many tears for him.  He'll resurface at South Carolina or Ole Miss or somewhere.  Not taking a shot at those schools.  Just saying that he will wind up somewhere and I bet it will be in the SEC.





BlackSmoke said:


> You know Spurrier would love to have him Brad. I hope he gets back on track



I'm not sure, but I think if he transfers to an SEC school, he has to sit out two years, one year for a non-SEC, Div. I school.

Plus he would have been better off pleading out to the other charges --pleading guilty to sexual battery is going to make him a hot potato at any major school.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (May 4, 2010)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> What is it with quarterbacks named "berger?"
> 
> Rothlisberger got away with far worse conduct.
> 
> Mettenberger had to plea and got kicked off the team.  More justice there.



Roethlisberger has a better lawyer and more money for a settlement.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> I'm not sure, but I think if he transfers to an SEC school, he has to sit out two years, one year for a non-SEC, Div. I school.
> 
> Plus he would have been better off pleading out to the other charges --pleading guilty to sexual battery is going to make him a hot potato at any major school.



Yeah that's right as far as having to sit out.  That's justthe way these things seem to go.  I agree that he should have been honest from the beginning.


----------



## DeWalt (May 4, 2010)

*He might want to change his name to Montez...

Likely get three arrest's before getting run off...

*


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *He might want to change his name to Montez...
> 
> Likely get three arrest's before getting run off...
> 
> *



bum bum pish.  Duhuhuhuhuhuh.

Maybe he could change his name to Tim and start boohooing so people would feel sorry for him.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (May 4, 2010)

Unfortunately for Mett, it's not like the good old days in Valdosta or Athens either, in which the police would have taken him to the coach's house and it punished would have been handles by a coach's mast instead of through the system.


----------



## DeWalt (May 4, 2010)

South GA Dawg said:


> bum bum pish.  Duhuhuhuhuhuh.
> 
> Maybe he could change his name to Tim and start boohooing so people would feel sorry for him.



*The mullet are bitin today, only took 8 minutes before I landeded one...
  

Think I should throw him back?
Looks kinda small...
*


----------



## troutman34 (May 4, 2010)

I heard the waitress was either Bitter, SGD, or Smoke??  Which one of you turned the kid in?  Come clean!


----------



## GusGus (May 4, 2010)

Wow....I didnt know you could still banish folks.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2010)

DeWalt said:


> *The mullet are bitin today, only took 8 minutes before I landeded one...
> 
> 
> Think I should throw him back?
> ...



Looks like the turkeys are walkin too.  I don't shoot hens though so you're safe.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I heard the waitress was either Bitter, SGD, or Smoke??  Which one of you turned the kid in?  Come clean!



You didn't hear about Mett gettin put in the hospital did ya?  You know he didn't put his hands on any of that outfit then.


----------



## Skyjacker (May 4, 2010)

ReDawg333 said:


> I bet UT has offered him....they have one or two more ankle bracelets to hand out.



Give it three games into the season and Richt will have him back in time for the meat of the schedule.


----------



## Danuwoa (May 4, 2010)

Skyjacker said:


> Give it three games into the season and Richt will have him back in time for the meat of the schedule.



He's not on the team anymore genius.


----------



## BlackSmoke (May 4, 2010)

troutman34 said:


> I heard the waitress was either Bitter, SGD, or Smoke??  Which one of you turned the kid in?  Come clean!





South GA Dawg said:


> You didn't hear about Mett gettin put in the hospital did ya?  You know he didn't put his hands on any of that outfit then.


----------



## Les Miles (May 22, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hope he can get it together. I hate to see these kids throw it all away.



He's getting it together at LSU  



South GA Dawg said:


> Nothing about what Mett did makes sense.   Clearly it has nothing to do with desperation where women are concerned for the reasons already mentioned.  Has more to do with Mett's own issues.  Whatever they are.
> 
> Don't shed too many tears for him.  He'll resurface at South Carolina or Ole Miss or somewhere.  Not taking a shot at those schools.  Just saying that he will wind up somewhere and I bet it will be in the SEC.



Good call Brad


----------



## brownceluse (May 22, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> He's getting it together at LSU
> 
> 
> 
> Good call Brad



Who cares? Besides the 24/7 sports forum barney....


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2012)

Jody Hawk said:


> That's bullcrap. He's an American citizen, he should be able to go to any town he chooses.



First Nitram and now Jody ... an obvious GT brain trust.  A judge may ban anyone from his circuit.  In fact a judge can ban them from the entire State save 1 county.  Echols County has protested in Atlanta for Lanter Judges banning criminals from every county in Georgie except Echols.


----------



## MudDucker (May 23, 2012)

Les Miles said:


> He's getting it together at LSU



That's funny, I hear LSU just assigned him a prostitute as his designated victim.  He gets off without getting into trouble and she gets off while getting richer.


----------



## Les Miles (May 23, 2012)

MudDucker said:


> That's funny, I hear LSU just assigned him a prostitute as his designated victim.  He gets off without getting into trouble and she gets off while getting richer.



You just want me to send you a LSU Mettenberger jersey now don't ya? 

Are you going to put that in your Jim Donnan tribute room in your house? I know he's your all-time favorite coach.


----------

